# Quetico Mike



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Q-Mike as of late. Havn't seen my favorite gmr posts latley. Heading to Reelfoot for a week. Tom


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

he pretty much dropped off the face of the planet after the angler of the year fiasco. i hope he comes back though as he has taught me a ton of stuff that has radically improved my fishing skillz.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

actually i just saw the "outdoor connection" thread and his name is included in it. perhaps he is still on and just doesn't post


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I sent him a email


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

If you're looking to get a hold of Mike, shoot me a PM. I've got his email and he said anyone looking for him is welcomed to shoot him a line!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

He just emailed me the other day so I am sure he's around.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would say Mike to a very undeserving beat down on the fisherman of the year by guys from a different group than the southwest. He took the high road and walked Away. I hope in time he returns and teaches us more. Always enjoyed his adventures and pictures. But his helping others was hands down the best


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait - I don't get what happened. The last I saw was QM thanking guys for voting for him. And someone got bent out of shape for that? That's why he hasn't been around?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> Wait - I don't get what happened. The last I saw was QM thanking guys for voting for him. And someone got bent out of shape for that? That's why he hasn't been around?


pretty much. some folks said he was "campaigning"


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Walleye pros up north was campainging in their sigs and mike reminded people to vote and listed his accomplishments. He got flamed no one else did. I don't blame him.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Walleye pros up north was campainging in their sigs and mike reminded people to vote and listed his accomplishments. He got flamed no one else did. I don't blame him.


nor do i...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That's stupid. He belongs here as much if not more than any one of us. Who cares what a bunch of tools think? I understand taking the high road, but he doesn't have to punish himself for this. We all end up suffering without him sharing his posts and his wisdom. He was one of the first people to offer me help when I first joined this forum. For anyone that is in contact with him, is there any way we in the SW Forum can all petition him to come back?

I'm sorry if this post seems a bit jointed and fragmented. This has got me pretty riled up and I find myself trying to be very careful about what I say.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Last I talked to him a couple weeks ago he indicated he was done with this site...though I'm guessing he would appreciate the sentiment from you guys he's helped or entertained somehow. I'll pass them along next time I see him.

He'll be on WONE tomorrow night 14 April 2013 @ 7PM.

I've seen a couple pictures of him holding some nice GMR smallies with chartreuse spinner baits hanging out of their mouths this early spring...so he's fine and still doing what he does best.


----------

